# wing mirror for2002 hymer starline



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

need a new wing mirror thanks to wagon (which did not stop) hymer spares quoting over £400. anyone know where we can get replacement at a reasonable price aldra


----------



## JimmyBee (Jul 14, 2010)

Yep. I had eactly the same problem.

Is it made by Mekra??

If so try www.blindspotmirrors.co.uk

Really helpful, lady called Sharon, who I believe answers the phone knows what you'll need.

Jimmy


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi I'm not sure what a starline looks like but have a look at this link... hope it may help you...

http://www.a1mirrors.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_i d=74&category_id=1

Seems the link will not paste correctly, just copy the total link to your box and then look at the product... sorry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

*wing mirror for hymer much cheaper*

quoted over £400+vat at hymer,Magnum £141 inc postage. Sharon brilliant took original no and found replacement. her email [email protected]eve the fiat decato-main dealers replacement mirrors £290, magnun about £60, good for us as we have just puchased adria coral s670 sl. will be buying mirror protecters from there too.


----------

